# Tumbes 1925



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

*Estampillas de Correo editadas en homenaje a Tumbes*










*Estadio Mariano Sánchez*










*Ferrocarril Tumbes - Pto. Pizarro*

_Quien no ha escuchado hablar del ferrocarril Tumbes - Pto. Pizarro - Tumbes, aquí esta saliendo rumbo al Puerto, esto toma esta ubicación en la 1ra. Cuadra de la hoy Tnte. Vásquez y como maquinista podemos observar al Sr. Iñigo García, quien luce su tradicional sombrero._










_Esta era la casa del Sr. Mateo Pulich, hasta este lugar llegaba el ferrocarril trayéndole toda una serie de mercadería, pues era un importante comerciante de nuestro departamento. Aquí hoy se encuentra ubicado el terminal de TEPSA, es el comienzo de la hoy. Tnte. Vásquez._










_Ferrocarril frente a Casa Pulich._










*Calle Grau*

_Evocadora fotografía que nos trae a la memoria al hermoso paisaje que mostraba Tumbes cuando aún mantenía esa tradicional dulzura de una ciudad en formación. En esta vista se puede apreciar la hoy la hoy calle Grau, en el lugar donde se levantan los edificios del Banco de la Nación y la comandancia de la 1era. D.I.M._










_Carlos Maticorena, Elías D´ Silva, Manuel Moretti, Juan José Alemán, foto tomada en la hoy esquina de las hoy calles Grau y Bolognesi, a la derecha se observa el Hotel Oriente, al fondo se ve la zapatería de Don Aurelio Terranova._










*Hospital de Tumbes 1925*

_Hospital ubicado en esos años donde hoy es el parque Fco. Bolognesi frente al Hotel de Turistas. _










*Calle Huáscar*

_Vista Panorámica de Tumbes, donde se puede apreciar las calles Huáscar, Filipinas , 7 de Enero._










_Calle Huáscar_










*Iglesia*




























*Centros Escolares*

_Centro Educativo de Varones N° 1 y de Mujeres N° 2., en el lugar donde hoy se levanta el CENTRO CÍVICO_



















*Malecon de Tumbes*










*Plaza Mayor*










*Avenida Tacna*










*Av. Tnte Vásquez hoy Av. Tumbes*










*Zorritos*






































-------VARIAS-----

_Vista de Tumbes desde 300 mts de Altura_


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos, Chalaco. Allí está parte de la historia de Tumbes! ¿1925 es un año especial para esa ciudad?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

que interesante... tumbes una ciudad que no conosco mucho pero parece que tuvo un pasado interesante


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Te pasate Chalaco, excelente recopilacion de fotos historicas.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

QUe bonitas fotos!!!

Bueno a pesar que tumbes pertenecía al departamento de Piura.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

felipe25 said:


> QUe bonitas fotos!!!
> 
> Bueno *a pesar * que tumbes pertenecía al departamento de Piura.


Como es eso.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Como es eso.


Al inicio de la República sólo existían tres provincias en el departamento de Piura: Ayabaca (Huancabamba, Ayabaca, Alto Morropón), Paita (Sullana, Talara y el actual departamento de Tumbes) y Cercado (Piura, Alto Piura).


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesante recopilacion historica !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Mejor se veia asi, actualmente tumbes luce media huachafona.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

felipe25 said:


> Al inicio de la República sólo existían tres provincias en el departamento de Piura: Ayabaca (Huancabamba, Ayabaca, Alto Morropón), Paita (Sullana, Talara y el actual departamento de Tumbes) y Cercado (Piura, Alto Piura).


Por que se habran separado........


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

estan re buenas las fotos, se ve bien pujante -en esa epoca- Tumbes ..


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, casi lloro viendo esas fotos de mi querida ciudad de Tumbes. :yes: Aunque la tilden de huachafa con un tono algo tonto de superioridad, estoy convencido que es una ciudad bonita, acogedora y sobretodo calurosa. Al menos no tenemos el famoso smog limeño en los cielos y la super contaminación que agobia al resto de ciudades. En Tumbes, tenemos sol y playa todos los días del año, así que nosotros, los tumbesinos estamos orgullosos de lo que somos y hacemos. 

Asimismo, las fotos posteadas son un excelente trabajo de chalaco, es la primera vez que veo fotos antiguas de Tumbes. Es impresionante ver el edificio de la ex biblioteca municipal que en ese tiempo ya existía. Muchas gracias, y sigue posteando esas impresionantes fotos, bye.

Antes (Bolognesi y Grau)









Actualmente (Calle Bolognesi)


















Antes (iglesia y edificio de la ex biblioteca municipal)









Actualmente



























Antes (malecón de la ciudad)









Actualmente (nuevo malecón en construcción)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Interesante thread!

El malecon era mucho más bonito en esa época, simple pero elegante. Del actual mejor no digo nada.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Este histórico y tumbesino thread se me había pasado. Ahora lo incluyo en el Índice.


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Siempre J block criticando todo. :bash:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Daniel 18 said:


> Siempre J block criticando todo. :bash:


Jaja..sip, así soy. Sin embargo soy recontra severo con todas las ciudades peruanas y con algunas ciudades extranjeras, no sólo con algunas. Es mi forma de ser, cuando no me gusta algo, sobretodo si se refiere a arquitectura o urbanismo lo digo sin problema.

Si critico es porque en verdad me interesa, de otra forma ignoraría el problema.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Daniel 18 said:


>












La iglesia del chancho! Muy bonita y... colorida :happy:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Bonitas fotos deTumbes kay:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Daniel 18 said:


> Siempre J block criticando todo. :bash:


Todos los arquitectos y los que estudiamos arquitectura somos super criticones, sobre todo en nuestro campo, es parte de nosotros . En si, creo que si en la ciudad contrataran un buen arquitecto que refuerce su identidad y que rescate sus valores historicos quedaria muy bonita. Lo malo del 90% de obras arquitectonicas del Peru es que en si, son solo construcciones superpuestas sin tener en cuenta nada, solo la huachaferia alocada de ciertos alcaldes que quieren, al mas puro estilo de faraon chicha, dejar su huella. jejejejeje, pero en si, la ciudad no es fea, sobre todo en las fotos aparece muy bonita, lo unico malo que tiene son algunas cosas que han hecho... y que estan haciendo.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Todos los arquitectos y los que estudiamos arquitectura somos super criticones, sobre todo en nuestro campo, es parte de nosotros . En si, creo que si en la ciudad contrataran un buen arquitecto que refuerce su identidad y que rescate sus valores historicos quedaria muy bonita. Lo malo del 90% de obras arquitectonicas del Peru es que en si, son solo construcciones superpuestas sin tener en cuenta nada, solo la huachaferia alocada de ciertos alcaldes que quieren, al mas puro estilo de faraon chicha, dejar su huella. jejejejeje, pero en si, la ciudad no es fea, sobre todo en las fotos aparece muy bonita, lo unico malo que tiene son algunas cosas que han hecho... y que estan haciendo.


Rescatar valores históricos no es necesariamente progreso, pero para el Perú si es por el campo turístico, es bueno preservar en el perú, digo en el Perú nada mas, pero para paises de desarrollo al estilo Usa , esos no tienen inconveniente tirarse cuanto edificio viejo y destartalado que haya o con algun valor historico, o sin ningun valor, siempre y cuando sea para el progreso de la ciudad o del pais en general. por eso Usa es el pais junto a Japón que por habitante superan los 37 000 dolares por habitante , mientras que en europa con 100 millones d ehabitantes mas que usa solo llegan en promedio a 22 000 por habitante. solo algunos pasises europes la superan, sin embargo otros estan muy debajo de los 15000 dolares por habitante. Para mi si en sí el desarrollo de una ciudad significa necesariamente destruir algunas casas viejas para por ejemplo el paso de un tren electrico, no tendría en reparos en hacer , siempre y cuando sea progreso. Es mi opinión, derrepente hay algunos otros que tienen otra opinión. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

A mi me gusta tumbes, la ciudad tiene un ambiente agradable, en cuanto al calor y a la vida tranquila y sencilla es apacible...su fauna y flora es fenomenal a pesar de que es la región mas pequeña del perú , tiene mucho que ofrecer.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> La iglesia del chancho! Muy bonita y... colorida :happy:[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> sobre todo colorida!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

mE GUSTO LA COMPARACIÓN DEL ANTES Y EL DESPUES.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

cibert said:


> Rescatar valores históricos no es necesariamente progreso, pero para el Perú si es por el campo turístico, es bueno preservar en el perú, digo en el Perú nada mas, pero para paises de desarrollo al estilo Usa , esos no tienen inconveniente tirarse cuanto edificio viejo y destartalado que haya o con algun valor historico, o sin ningun valor, siempre y cuando sea para el progreso de la ciudad o del pais en general. por eso Usa es el pais junto a Japón que por habitante superan los 37 000 dolares por habitante , mientras que en europa con 100 millones d ehabitantes mas que usa solo llegan en promedio a 22 000 por habitante. solo algunos pasises europes la superan, sin embargo otros estan muy debajo de los 15000 dolares por habitante. Para mi si en sí el desarrollo de una ciudad significa necesariamente destruir algunas casas viejas para por ejemplo el paso de un tren electrico, no tendría en reparos en hacer , siempre y cuando sea progreso. Es mi opinión, derrepente hay algunos otros que tienen otra opinión.
> Muchas gracias.


En japon, si tendrian inconvenientes por tirar algo CON VALOR HISTORICO, no casas viejas. Es importante para todo pueblo/pais/region y demas tener una identidad fuerte y una manera de hacerlo es conservando elementos de importancia cultural, no casa viejas necesariamente. Y decir que Europa es socialmente menos desarrollado que EUA, donde casi el 50% de las personas cree que el sol gira en torno a la tierra, suena a una broma de mal gusto, Europa es de lejos el contienente con mas proyeccion social y mejores estadisticas, y si bien en conjunto su renta per capita no es mayor que la de EUA, muchos de los paises MIEMBROS DE LA UE, cuentan con mucho mejores estadisticas sociales que el pais del norte. El PBI per capita es un dato importante pero no absoluto, existen otras variables como concentracion de la riqueza, y ahi si EUA pierde por goleada frente a Europa, ademas del pesimo nivel educativo estatal de USA, el mas bajo del mundo desarrollado, las tasas de desempleo, alfabetizacion, medicos por persona, desarrollo cientifico, grado de infraestructura, etc, etc, etc, tambien son claramente superiores a la hora de comparar. Creo que "rajar" de Europa para quitarle valor a la importancia de la conservacion de la identidad de una ciudad o pais es un pesimo ejemplo, ellos en desarrollo urbano, planeamiento y en general arquitectura han dado un ejemplo a todo el mundo.
Te mando la calidad de vida segun la revista "the economist" para que veas que EUA no esta tan sobre Europa:










Las casa viejas como les llamas, tienen mucho mas valor que ciertos mamarrachos modernos. Bueno, que no se desvie el tema n_n, espero no haber molestado a los tumbesinos, a mi si me gusta la ciudad, lo que no me gusta son algunas obras "modernas" que han hecho.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Todos los arquitectos y los que estudiamos arquitectura somos super criticones, sobre todo en nuestro campo, es parte de nosotros . En si, creo que si en la ciudad contrataran un buen arquitecto que refuerce su identidad y que rescate sus valores historicos quedaria muy bonita. Lo malo del 90% de obras arquitectonicas del Peru es que en si, son solo construcciones superpuestas sin tener en cuenta nada, solo la huachaferia alocada de ciertos alcaldes que quieren, al mas puro estilo de faraon chicha, dejar su huella. jejejejeje, pero en si, la ciudad no es fea, sobre todo en las fotos aparece muy bonita, lo unico malo que tiene son algunas cosas que han hecho... y que estan haciendo.


TOTALMENTE DE ACUERDO  

Exactamente. Eso es algo que muchos foristas deben comprender. Estamos en un foro de arquitectura y muchos de nosotros somos arquitectos o estudiantes de arquitectura, por lo cual siempre vamos a estar criticando lo que vemos. Quisiera que algunos foristas entiendan que así somos y que no es por joder o por ser malos. 

De todas formas nuestras obras tampoco escapan de las críticas de otros arquitectos y de la gente en si.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

cibert said:


> Rescatar valores históricos no es necesariamente progreso, pero para el Perú si es por el campo turístico, es bueno preservar en el perú, digo en el Perú nada mas, pero para paises de desarrollo al estilo Usa , esos no tienen inconveniente tirarse cuanto edificio viejo y destartalado que haya o con algun valor historico, o sin ningun valor, siempre y cuando sea para el progreso de la ciudad o del pais en general. por eso Usa es el pais junto a Japón que por habitante superan los 37 000 dolares por habitante , mientras que en europa con 100 millones d ehabitantes mas que usa solo llegan en promedio a 22 000 por habitante. solo algunos pasises europes la superan, sin embargo otros estan muy debajo de los 15000 dolares por habitante. Para mi si en sí el desarrollo de una ciudad significa necesariamente destruir algunas casas viejas para por ejemplo el paso de un tren electrico, no tendría en reparos en hacer , siempre y cuando sea progreso. Es mi opinión, derrepente hay algunos otros que tienen otra opinión.
> Muchas gracias.


FALSO: En USA muchas ciudades tienen sus Centros Históricos los cuales son conservados bastante bien y protegidos con severas leyes que impíden su derrumbe. Aquí en Los Angeles existen varios centros históricos, como la Plaza Olvera en el Centro, la zona histórica de Pasadena, la cual ha sido restaurada primorosamente. 

Visíta Boston, visíta Philadelphia, visíta New England y date cuenta de lo bien que conservan sus edificios históricos. Aquí nadie se tira abajo un edificio histórico para construir un metro, si afecta a un edificio pues se hace subterraneo. Tirar abajo Independence Hall para hacer un tren eléctrico sería considerado un crimen. Aquí, al igual que en el Perú existe un INC que cuida de los edificios con valor histórico. 

En Japón, crees que se tirarían abajo los jardines de piedra de Kyoto para construír un metro? 

Ahh, y en mi opinión eso de que la conservación de edificios influye en las proyecciones sociales de cada país realmente me parece una opinión tirada de los pelos.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

bueno no queria desviarme del tema de tumbes, pero creo que esa estadistica quien la hizo bueno con decirte que es de chiflados que italia esta muy ensima segun esa revista de alemania y de estados unidos, japon, etc, para que veas es tan falso eso que en italia donde la gente hay alto indice de robos, delincuencia que junto a españa tienen los mas altos indices de delincuencia del primer mundo. aparte las estadisticas de empleo son bastantes bajas, tanto travesti afeminado, tantas estadisticas de aborto, y sobre los ingresos lo que se gana se esfuma. bueno sobre que su pbi no esta mas alla de los 22 000 dolares por habitante, si comparas en estados unidos hay estados que tienen un pbi mas alto que otro, pero el promedio es 37 000 dolares. sin embargo es el promedio general de todo europa es 22000 , italia superior a alemania? estan chiflados eh.
sobre que japon si este tiraria algun monumento de kyoto para hacer un metro?, primero ante todo contestare esto si hay otro lugar que hacer preferirian no destruirlo no lo harian, pero si tuvieran necesariamente que destruirlo lo destruirian. 
quizas algunos estados de estados unidos preserven sus monumentos históricos, pero sin embargo hay ejemplos en nueva york que se destruyeron bastantes casas viejas y las tiraron para dar en lugar al progreso.
ustedes creen que los gringos tirarian necesariamente algo historico o no historico por las puras , primero piensan en conservarlo , segundo si necesariamente tiene que ser destruido (osea si es necesario) , no dudarian en tirarlo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

cibert said:


> bueno no queria desviarme del tema de tumbes, pero creo que esa estadistica quien la hizo bueno con decirte que es de chiflados que italia esta muy ensima segun esa revista de alemania y de estados unidos, japon, etc, para que veas es tan falso eso que en italia donde la gente hay alto indice de robos, delincuencia que junto a españa tienen los mas altos indices de delincuencia del primer mundo. aparte las estadisticas de empleo son bastantes bajas, tanto travesti afeminado, tantas estadisticas de aborto, y sobre los ingresos lo que se gana se esfuma. bueno sobre que su pbi no esta mas alla de los 22 000 dolares por habitante, si comparas en estados unidos hay estados que tienen un pbi mas alto que otro, pero el promedio es 37 000 dolares. sin embargo es el promedio general de todo europa es 22000 , italia superior a alemania? estan chiflados eh.
> sobre que japon si este tiraria algun monumento de kyoto para hacer un metro?, primero ante todo contestare esto si hay otro lugar que hacer preferirian no destruirlo no lo harian, pero si tuvieran necesariamente que destruirlo lo destruirian.
> quizas algunos estados de estados unidos preserven sus monumentos históricos, pero sin embargo hay ejemplos en nueva york que se destruyeron bastantes casas viejas y las tiraron para dar en lugar al progreso.
> ustedes creen que los gringos tirarian necesariamente algo historico o no historico por las puras , primero piensan en conservarlo , segundo si necesariamente tiene que ser destruido (osea si es necesario) , no dudarian en tirarlo.


Me podrías decir qué tienen que ver los travestis afeminados aquí? Ese es un estilo de vida, como cualquier otro. No tiene NADA que ver con el subdesarrollo. Al contrario, los países más desarrollados socialmente son los más tolerantes. Ese estilo de vida lo encuentras en TODO EL MUNDO, hasta aquí en USA, inclusive en la tele. No tiene NADA que ver con el desarrollo. 

En cuanto al aborto, pues lo mismo. Aquí en USA el aborto es LEGAL. Si bien no estoy de acuerdo con el aborto, eso no tiene nada que ver con el desarrollo de una nación, sinó con la formación y la educación sexual de una pareja. Abortos existen en todas partes y en grandes cantidades. 

Pensé que vivíamos en el siglo XXI.

Esos prejuicios nos hace falta eliminar en el Perú.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

J block disculpa mi defecto es que soy terco ya me conocen aqui todos es mi defecto, tengo que mejorar eso y ser menos efusivo en mis respuestas cuando uno es de mi caracter algo rebelde, y terco. soy asi cuando pienso que tengo la razon. GOMENASAI.*disculpe 
no tengo prejuicios contra esa gente GAY que tiene ese modo de vivir pero lo que me referia es que dejan entrar mucha gente para operarse de sus genitales y bueno antes de operarse se prostituyen para conseguir dinero para su operacion a eso me referia mas o menos no me explaye, esta mal discriminar a esa gente pero que no haya escandalos... 
pero eso si la calidad de vida es dependiendo de la optica que se mire del pais encuestador, el mundo oriental es incomprendido por muchos occidentales el mundo americano es incomprendido por los europeos, al americano le gustan mas los rascacielos, el europeo ya se estan haciendo sobretodo en frankfurt alemania la capital financiera de todo europa. pero en su mayoria hay pocas rascacielos mas se van al orden, tambien las ciudades europeas son chicas comparadas con algunas megaciudades las mas grandes creo que son paris y londres si no me equivoco no llegan a los 10 millones bueno disculpen nomas soy efusivo eso es todo


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno, no quiero discutir en este thread. Mejor sigamos con el tema principal.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

facil abranse un thread sobre esos temas sociales y economicos pero no desvien este, si? despues se lamentan que sus posts son eliminados............sean tercos, pasivos, diligentes, cordiales, enojones, o lo que sea, pero procuren no perder el sentido comun de que agua y aceite no se mezclan........


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Totalmente de acuerdo skyperu34. Hay que hablar sobre lo que corresponde.


----------



## Darío Ortiz (Nov 23, 2008)

Muy bonitas las fotos y es mentira que Tumbes alguna vez perteneció a Piura, lo que si es verdad es que Piura siempre se quedo con cosas que le pertenecíana Tumbes


----------



## Darío Ortiz (Nov 23, 2008)

Muy Bonitas la fotos de Tumbes que siempre Será Paraiso del Amor y del Eterno Verano


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

wowo ke fotos....


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

me gusto , menos el malecon,en tumbes estan las mejores playas del peru no?


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

ld:


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

en mi oponiòn creo k en vez de hauchaferia diria pintoresca"
aunque muchos foristas tienen razon en partes....creo k cada ciudad debe tener sus caracteristicas propias ya k si no el Perù seria tan aburrido"

como por ejemplo japòn todas sus ciudades,casas,comida,stilo, de vida son casi iguales, k sea donde viajes siempre va a ser casi igual"

si el Perù no fuera asi como esta ahora con diferentes costumbres,estilos,infraestructura etc,,..
creo k no tendria mucho turismo como lo hay ahora ya k lo turistas no solo van por nuestros patrimonios sino k van por ver el estilo de vida y por algo diferente"

en mi opiniòn ami me gusta mucho tumbes.....saludos eh"


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> La iglesia del chancho! Muy bonita y... colorida :happy:



Iglesia rastafari!


----------



## lorelei (Jan 8, 2009)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> La iglesia del chancho! Muy bonita y... colorida :happy:


REALMENTE PRECIOSA...!!!


----------

